# Pics from Fish Nightmarket in Bangkok



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i finally got some pics from my parents in thailand. they went back to the market with a camera and took me some pics. their internet connection over there is really stinkin slow, so my mom only sent me 4 pictures to start off, but i will update this thread with all the new ones i get.

these first 4 are all flowerhorns...one of which i am absolutely in love with...another which id have an affair with the other one with if need be







lol.

anyways, the market is called "Chetachak Market' (well its pronounced "chet-ah-chak" so im guessing that is the thai spelling. its a huge market, open at night. its full of a bunch of stuff; a shitload of fish 'stores', puppies and kittens for sale, full aquarium setups for sale...i dont know what else, as i havent been there since its relatively new.

its supposedley freakin crazy. my parents are trying to get me out there for march, but i refuse until i have a ginormous tank to bring some fish home to. but if i wanted to, i could easily set something up and import fish from some of these guys, as they are really chill, and well...my parents speak thai and live there...hahaha.

im really impressed by the fish in these pics, seeing as my mom isnt exactly a fish specialist and probably just took pics of anything that moved...that said, the fish in these pics OWN ANYTHING ive seen for sale over here. i want the fish in the first pic for my birthday!!!hahaha

hope you all enjoy









this is the fish i want sooo badly...look at the fins!!!!
View attachment 89808


View attachment 89809


View attachment 89810


View attachment 89811


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

do you know where about it is in bangkok as im goign over there in a few months and wouldnt mind havin a look

cool pics tho


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man they have some beautifull fish out there


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Many of them sell those fish at Aquabid.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Why don't we have this level of fh's over here?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my gf likes the one in the 3rd pic.lol. i still want the first one. if i go there i know id spend a great deal of time finding the perfect flowerhorn to bring home.

Danger- ill get you the exact location next time i talk to my parents...its a huge place tho, and there are a shitload of night markets. some are made for tourists and the ppl rip you off and harass you...others are off the beaten track, but offer the same stuff for cheaper in a much friendlier atmosphere. ill give you some pub names as well











rchan11 said:


> Many of them sell those fish at Aquabid.


yeah, and sell them for about 20 times what they cost to buy at the market.

the most expensive fish my parents could find there was $100Cdn, and it was supposedley a gigantic, amazingly coloured flowerhorn, which my mom said was the most beautiful fish she's ever seen.

most of these things are selling for a small fraction of what they charge ppl in the states. whereas i could purchase them right there, get them packed up, and shipped home with me. which ends up being a hell of a lot cheaper.lol


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

usually any perishable item (such as live fish) sell for 400% the landing cost.. so say the guy that is having the fish imported pays $100 landed, he is gonna sell it for around $400 more or less..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sounds good to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Have you ever seen the Bettas from over there? Or even the German Blue Rams? Quality you'd never see here. If you go, I'll pay you to buy them, ship them and extra...it would so be worth the extra cash.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Have you ever seen the Bettas from over there? Or even the German Blue Rams? Quality you'd never see here. If you go, I'll pay you to buy them, ship them and extra...it would so be worth the extra cash.


 WOW...... NISE FISH.......I HOPE MY NEW 2" LIL GUY LOOKS LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> Why don't we have this level of fh's over here?


Not native in North America are they?

Besides, we do...
The first pic I am not sure wat it is...

The other pics look like red... sh*t I forgot the name of it...
Ill get back to this post.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

fishkeeping in asia is alot bigger than over here.. quality control too.. over there, its either u have money or u dont, so the people with money get the grade A stuff and nothing less.. its not like over here, if u have the money u get grade A and if u dont u u just settle for a piece of sh*t fish.. over there, anything less than grade A r culls and arent sold in lfs..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

here are some more.

these are all flowerhorns of some type or variety. the store sold only flowerhorns...my kinda place









View attachment 89881


View attachment 89889


View attachment 89883


View attachment 89884


View attachment 89888


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WOW 
Those are some great looking fish!


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Those RTs look very nice!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Man I wish i had some extra cash to go down there and check out the fish market, great pics


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately amazing fish, the colors are just so intense. Thank your mom from me for sending those pics.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome pics. I wish we had some fish like that here! You probably have better stock as is.

Guess what though - a store in my city has some flowerhorns in for $29.99 and they're about 3" long apparently from what I've been told. I'm going to call and see if they still have them in and if they do I'll probably go take a look tonight to see if they're worth my time. If they are I may take one or both that they have in home with me.

Seems like a good use of my 90 gallon tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Mettle said:


> Awesome pics. I wish we had some fish like that here! You probably have better stock as is.
> 
> Guess what though - a store in my city has some flowerhorns in for $29.99 and they're about 3" long apparently from what I've been told. I'm going to call and see if they still have them in and if they do I'll probably go take a look tonight to see if they're worth my time. If they are I may take one or both that they have in home with me.
> 
> Seems like a good use of my 90 gallon tank.:nod:


What about your extra Discus?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Awesome pics. I wish we had some fish like that here! You probably have better stock as is.
> 
> Guess what though - a store in my city has some flowerhorns in for $29.99 and they're about 3" long apparently from what I've been told. I'm going to call and see if they still have them in and if they do I'll probably go take a look tonight to see if they're worth my time. If they are I may take one or both that they have in home with me.
> 
> Seems like a good use of my 90 gallon tank.:nod:


What about your extra Discus?
[/quote]

They deserve a nicer tank than the 90 gallon. It's not exactly in nice shape. Besides, they're still just juvies. I think my dad might be putting a tank in one of the walls in the house. He really likes my discus. If he does this then I'm going to be giving him a few of mine most likely.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

mettle, you wont be disappointed man.

i got my FH about 10 months ago and he's still my favourite fish.

he's nearly maxed out length wise and now is starting to grow in height. freakin crazy bastard.lol.

you might want to just get 1 tho. they will get along for a while, but at one point in a couple of months they will turn on eachother and one or both of them will get killed. my FH even killed his own mate this week.lol.

they're awesome tho. it's like they're part oscar or something, very personable. my guy was eating out of my hand within a day or two of me getting him.

now im saving up for a big ass tank so i can bring in a couple of these monsters to sell over here...FHs rock!lol


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

damn puff, those flwoerhorn are amazing. you should post this over on FHUSA, you will make all the members there crazy


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im actually not a member over there...maybe i should check it out.lol


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

great pics and fish


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Puff said:


> mettle, you wont be disappointed man.
> 
> i got my FH about 10 months ago and he's still my favourite fish.
> 
> ...


I never got confirmation on the price of those flowerhorns. The only other store in town that has them at the moment as ones at $300 and $600. I laughed at them.

I'd love to get a cichlid that grows large but that has some gorgeous colours to it - yet has the same personality as an oscar... Though I'm still considering the oscar route.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

Mettle, put some native Sunfish in that tank


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Mettle said:


> mettle, you wont be disappointed man.
> 
> i got my FH about 10 months ago and he's still my favourite fish.
> 
> ...


I never got confirmation on the price of those flowerhorns. The only other store in town that has them at the moment as ones at $300 and $600. I laughed at them.

I'd love to get a cichlid that grows large but that has some gorgeous colours to it - yet has the same personality as an oscar... Though I'm still considering the oscar route.
[/quote]

well if you wait on it a bit then maybe i would be able to get you one imported









you could be a guinea pig with me







lol


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

how much is it to ship a package thats 2 pounds next day or 2nd day from BANGKOK to YOUR HOUSE.you should find out.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

Puff said:


> im actually not a member over there...maybe i should check it out.lol


your not a member on FHUSA? if your into flowerhorn, thats the ideal forum to be at. tons of awesome FH and people, but there are a few dicks on the forum that like to cause problems with other members


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

why just flowerhorns? wheres the snakeheads,gouramis, and asian arowanas?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats pretty cool. the flowerhorn is a mystery to me still. its man made right? a variation of a few breeds? someone school me
good pictures though, those are impressive looking fish. especially the very first one


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

nattereri2000 said:


> thats pretty cool. the flowerhorn is a mystery to me still. its man made right? a variation of a few breeds? someone school me
> good pictures though, those are impressive looking fish. especially the very first one


i guess you could call it man-mae, but there is no tinkering with animal genes or anything. its jsut a hybrid of many south american cichlids. some could be green texas, red devil, trimacs, etc


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Puff said:


> well if you wait on it a bit then maybe i would be able to get you one imported
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depending on the cost - if I could get fish like the ones pictured, I'd DEFINITELY do it man. Those fish are gorgeous and I'd love to have one... At one point I had no clue on why people thought flowerhorns were such a big deal. Now I know. They're amazing.

I'm probably going to see about going and taking a look at those $300 and $600 ones tomorrow maybe. Not going to drop that kinda cash on one though. If I was going to spend that type of coin on a fish I'd be getting myself some stingrays.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> why just flowerhorns? wheres the snakeheads,gouramis, and asian arowanas?


snakeheads over there r like how large mouth bass r over here


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

ummmm. i kno but its still cool to take pics or snakehead feeders n stuff.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

snakeheads over there are strictly for food and fishing.

some of them think we're crazy for keeping them.lol


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol any news on the location of the fish market?
is it a big thing coz if it is i'd probably be able to find it by askign around


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i found out one thing about it...

its only open on weekends...

ill try and get more info.haha.

on another note. when i go to thailand at some point this year im going to hopefully get the chance to check out some of the FH breeding farms out there...cant wait!


----------

